# Server down am Mo. 26.09.: Vorbereitung für Isengart



## Wizzkid (23. September 2011)

Bevor hier wieder jemand rumheult, dass er nicht einloggen kann und sein Spiel "irgendwie kaputt ist": forums.lotro.com



> Als *Vorbereitung* für das Release unserer neuesten Erweiterung &#8222;Der Aufstieg Isengarts&#8482;" fahren wir die Game-Server am späten Vormittag des *26. September (Montag)* herunter.
> Im Moment gehen wir davon aus, dass die Server im Laufe des Tages später wieder laufen und für Spieler verfügbar sein werden!
> Sapience



Sapience bestätigte inzwischen, dass Isengart schon am Montag online gehen wird: forums.lotro.com



> Sapience, could you clear up some of the confusion here, please.
> Are you saying that RoI now hits the servers on monday?(well, that would make most logical sense to me, why take servers down for maintenance, then put them back up without the expansion, only to take them down again the next day, but not sure if I can expect other people to have the same logic).
> 
> *Sapience: Yes, when the servers come back on line, Rise of Isengard will be live!*



Wann und wie Isengart zum Download (Automatisches Update oder Stand-alone-Patch) zur Verfügung stehen wird, ist noch offen.

PS:
Wenn man von den früheren Updates ausgeht, könnten die Spieleserver so gegen 16 Uhr MEZ (plusminus 1 Stunde) wieder on sein.
Nicht wundern, wenn das automatische Updaten über den Launcher schon funktioniert, aber die Spieleserver noch off sind, das war beim letzten Update/Patch auch schon so.


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. September 2011)

Welcher Lotro-Spieler "heult" wegen Wartungsarbeiten rum?
Steht ja auch immer im Launcher


----------



## Vetaro (23. September 2011)

Du scheinst neu in diesem Forum zu sein D


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. September 2011)

Äh, eigentlich nicht. Nur bin ich das "heulen" ja eher von der WoW-Abteilung gewohnt.

Ich komm zwar selber von WoW aber Wartungsarbeiten oder Server downs waren mir egal. Zu Zeiten der Wartungsarbeiten hab ich entweder geschlafen oder gearbeitet 

Klar die Wartungsarbeiten bei Lotro sind für EU-Spieler etwas doof, aber ich bin die Zeitverschiebungen wegen des US-Sports eh gewohnt..

PS: Auch zu diesen Zeiten der Wartungsarbeiten arbeite ich.....


----------



## llcool13 (23. September 2011)

Es ist richtig das es im Launcher steht wenn Wartungsarbeiten anstehen.
Aber trotzdem gibt es immer wieder einige wenige die denken das sie nicht mehr ins Spiel kommen weil...die Server im Regen standen und kaputt sind, die Welt untergegangen ist, NUR sie nicht mehr ins Spiel kommen usw.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Einige scheinen die Nachrichten im Launcher nicht lesen zu können und fragen im Forum nach warum sie nicht ins Spiel kommen.

Aber da gewöhnt man sich mit der Zeit dran


----------



## Wizzkid (26. September 2011)

9 Uhr MEZ (3 Uhr nachts US Eastern Time):
Die Server sind down und jemand schlägt sich bei Turbine die Nacht mit dem Aufspielen des Updates um die Ohren.
Die sind aber wirklich früh dran, dann könnte es heute mittag mit Isengart online klappen.


----------



## Vetaro (26. September 2011)

ich sehe einen einzelnen typ mit powerade in der hand vor mir, der einhändig trinkt, mit der anderen die maus rumschiebt, und einen monströsen, gigantischen ladebalken betrachtet (er dauert trotzdem nur ~10 stunden,  geht aber über 2 bildschirme fullscreen).


----------



## Wizzkid (26. September 2011)

Die automatische Aktualisierung über den Launcher läuft jetzt - das bedeutet aber _nicht_, dass die Spieleserver auch sofort zur Verfügung stehen, wenn das Update komplett installiert ist.


----------



## Ilumnia (26. September 2011)

Weiß schon jemand wie groß die datei ist, bei mir gibt es bis jetzt nur verbindungsabbrüche über den Launcher, so kann ich mich schon drauf einstellen, wie viel Zeit ich anderweitig nutzen kann.

mfg Christoph


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. September 2011)

Aktuell bekomm ich noch keine Verbindung zu irgendeinem Server. Naja, auch nicht Schlimm


----------



## Ilumnia (26. September 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Aktuell bekomm ich noch keine Verbindung zu irgendeinem Server. Naja, auch nicht Schlimm




Meine Frage war auf die Download server bezogen


----------



## Churchak (26. September 2011)

Wizzkid schrieb:


> 9 Uhr MEZ (3 Uhr nachts US Eastern Time):
> Die Server sind down und jemand schlägt sich bei Turbine die Nacht mit dem Aufspielen des Updates um die Ohren.
> Die sind aber wirklich früh dran, dann könnte es heute mittag mit Isengart online klappen.



rechne lieber mit 20 uhr wenn überhaupt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. September 2011)

Ilumnia schrieb:


> Meine Frage war auf die Download server bezogen


Und mein Post bezog sich auf Wizzkids Aussage, dass die automatische Aktualisierung läuft


----------



## Wizzkid (26. September 2011)

Vor zwei Stunden hat es funktioniert, jetzt scheinen zu viele darauf zuzugreifen - einfach Launcher laufen lassen, das sollte sich im Laufe des Nachmittags wieder entspannen.


----------



## Rasalgul (26. September 2011)

ich komme noch nichtmal auf nen Download Server, habe ständig einen Verbindungsabbruch....is dat normal ? :-)


----------



## Geology rocks! (26. September 2011)

"das ist" normal wenn viele zeitgleich darauf zu greifen wollen


----------



## Wizzkid (26. September 2011)

... sehe gerade:
Vor einer Stunde: The patch servers are currently off line while we perform some additional maintenance
Vor 35 Minuten: Thanks for your patience. The patch servers should now be available
Vor 17 Minuten: *Patch servers are currently offline.*
lotro Twitter


----------



## rebelknight (26. September 2011)

laut twitter sind die server online, aber bei mir geht noch nix


----------



## Computer-Suchti (26. September 2011)

ja komm leider auch noch nicht rein  
bei mir heißts immer noch 
das bei der aktualisierung ein fehler augetreten ist
und mit verbindungs zeugs 
hoffe es geht heute noch 
wäre fantastisch


----------



## Geology rocks! (26. September 2011)

rebelknight schrieb:


> laut twitter sind die server online, aber bei mir geht noch nix




Ich weiß ja nicht welches Twitter Du konsultiertest aber bei mir steht das: 

"The servers are closed, so nothing you can do will log you in. Servers will be available later today."


----------



## FarinHH (26. September 2011)

Hallöchen,

nein die Server sind Online (http://status.warriorsofnargathrond.com  ) sowie der Patch server (aktualisiere die "Tweeds" bei Twitter dann siehst du es).

Aber derzeit sind die Patch Server sehr stark ausgelastet und Turbine versucht neue Ressourcen zu schaffen.

Aus Twitter kopiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @lotro LOTRO @*stouffers3* Be patient. There is high demand and we are adjusting resources to reduce the wait times.
Gutes Gelingen euch allen 

Beste Grüsse


----------



## rebelknight (26. September 2011)

Geology schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht welches Twitter Du konsultiertest aber bei mir steht das:
> 
> "The servers are closed, so nothing you can do will log you in. Servers will be available later today."




aktualisieren hilft


----------



## Geology rocks! (26. September 2011)

rebelknight schrieb:


> aktualisieren hilft




...


----------



## FarinHH (26. September 2011)

Na nun nicht gegenseitig "schlagen" .

Versuchen wir die Wartzeit sinnvoll totzuschlagen...

Wie wäre es wenn jeder etwas postest was sich mit Isengard ändert bzw. worauf ihr euch am meisten freut.

Hier mein Favorit: 

*1. Das ich die möglichkeit habe ab Isengard das "Intro" zu überspringen und mit Stufe 5 starte.


Edit: 
*Laut neuen "Tweed" kann sich jeder über den Status im Forum unter diesen Link http://forums.lotro....ams-quot/page20 informieren.
Server sind zwar "online" aber jeder (jedenfalls kenne ich keinen) hat das selbe Problem mit der Fehlermeldung "Verbindungsversuch fehlgeschlagen".


----------



## Faithrond (26. September 2011)

Läuft immernoch nichts. Hab immer Verbindungsversuch fehlgeschlagen.


Mein Fav. vom Addon: Drei neue Gebiete zum erkunden!


----------



## FarinHH (26. September 2011)

Laut einen Forennutzer im offz. Forum sollte es tatsächlich jemanden gelungen sein sich den Patch zu ziehen...
Ich zitiere: 



> * Re: Stuck on "examine programs" *
> my patching started 40 minutes after i booted my pc, guess im lucky then



Favorit 2: Freue mich riesig auf das überarbeitete Handwerkssystem mit den neuen Rezepten!


----------



## Fega (26. September 2011)

Hab den Patch auch saugen können aber seitdem is tuck......


----------



## FarinHH (26. September 2011)

Moin Fega,

dann erstmal Glückwunsch das du diese Hürde schon genommen hast...
...Ich lese die Spieler die es sich ziehen konnten bekommen nun einen "Server Error". 
Meintest du damit "tuck....." ? 

Ich glaube die Server sind einfach zuuuuu überlastet... Wäre ich nicht so aufgeregt wegen Isengard.. würde ich lieber den Abend entspannt vor dem Fernseher genießen 
und morgen nach der Arbeit alles in Ruhe patchen und spielen .

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Fega (26. September 2011)

Genau.....tuck = geht nix,will nich,darf nicht
Ich denke auch das Tausende Fans grad ziehen wollen*gg
Wer die Kinderkrankheiten von HdRo ausgestanden hat und die Methode von damals wie man patcht(Installer downloaden,installieren,patchen,installieren,aktualisieren usw*gähn) kennt regt sich nich auf über so kleine Pausen.
Das aktualisieren eben hat nicht mal lange gedauert.Da der Fernseher nebenher läuft und es noch andere Sachen gibt die ich am Comp tun kann alles garkein Problääääm
Es sei dazu gesagt das ich mich hätte einloggen können aber wenn zum Schluss ein 2/2 steht war es bei mir schon immer so das ich noch ein wenig warten muss und alles ok is....Server down halt.....
MfG


----------



## FarinHH (26. September 2011)

Hier nochmal eine kleine Info von Sapience:



> If you are patched, please do not continue to try and log into the game. The game is unavailable. We will announce when the servers are live. Ever time you open the launcher it connects to the patch server to validate that you have the latest version. If you are patched, and still hitting the patch server you are probably taking up resources that someone who has not patched would really like to use.


----------



## Fifiel (26. September 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen 

Ich hatte bis vor 2 stunden ungefähr auch nur das "Verbindung fehlgeschlagen" bis sich dann endlich was getan hatte: ich kam bis zum 3. Punkt "Aktualisierung der Programme" da kam ein Ladebalken welcher auch ziemlich schnell durchgeladen hatte...Jetzt kommt aber immer wieder nur "Verbindung fehlgeschlagen"...was ja an der Überlastung durch die ganzen Leute die unbedingt zocken wollen kommen könnte.

Nun meine Frage: War das schon der Patch? Ich denke eher nicht, oder? 

Mfg


----------



## FarinHH (26. September 2011)

Und wieder ein kleiner Nachtrag von Sapience (Frage - von Usern - Antwort von Sapience):



> * Re: Rise of Isengard Update/Patching Discussion - OFFICIAL *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jeef (26. September 2011)

Das ich auch immer alle an "Patchtagen" spielen müsst/wollt


----------



## FarinHH (26. September 2011)

Für die weiteren 10 Stunden wartezeit  (alt aber gut.. und mit 10 Stündiger länge):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VznlDlNPw4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FarinHH (26. September 2011)

jeef schrieb:


> Das ich auch immer alle an "Patchtagen" spielen müsst/wollt



Hihi.. Willkommen in der Suchtgruppe ....


----------



## FarinHH (26. September 2011)

Wieder ein Update von Sapience:



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The-Walrus*
> ...


----------



## Fega (26. September 2011)

Nochn Tipp
Wer die Änderungen schon vorab begutachten möchte damit er nicht gänzlich ins kalte Wasser fällt schaut sich die geplanten Änderungen unter

http://www.lotro.com/gameinfo/devdiaries/1276-rise-of-isengard-developer-diary-new-stat-updates/1379-der-aufstieg-isengarts-entwickler/1451-der-aufstieg-isengarts-entwickler-tagebuch-drachenerstellen-leicht-gemacht

mal an.Da vergeht auch ne ganze Weile wenn man sich alles anschaut.Auf deutsch und sogar gut verständlich.Die geplanten Änderungen sind teils ganz schön heftig wie ich meine
MfG


----------



## FarinHH (26. September 2011)

Danke Fega.. wenigstens etwas zu lesen .

Und um noch bisschen die Wartezeit nach Isengart und Speziell die Reise nach Orthanc zu verkürzen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KaqC5FnvAEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FarinHH (26. September 2011)

Kleines Update von Sapience:



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *immajer*
> ...


----------



## FarinHH (26. September 2011)

Ein neuer Tweed mit einer guten Nachricht  :

lotro LOTRO      @        @*snydir* Patch servers are open. There is heavy demand and there may be delays, but they are open. Game servers will be open later today.  https://twitter.com/#!/lotro/status/118385116136472576


----------



## Elrigh (26. September 2011)

> Patch servers are open. There is heavy demand and there may be delays, but they are open. Game servers will be open later today



Ganz toll. Lotro-Patch-Lotto. Irgendwie komm ich mir mal wieder verarscht vor.

Das Alte Prinzip: "Never Play on a Patch Day" bekommt bei Turbine eine neue Bedeutung. Vor allem bei einer Firma, die von Peer-to-Peer-Vertrieb anscheinend noch nie was gehört hat.

Wenigstens muss man ihnen zu Gute halten, dass der offizielle Release eigentlich ja erst morgen ist. Also kann sich keiner beschweren, dass er heut nicht spielen kann. Eigentlich...


----------



## FarinHH (26. September 2011)

Tja.. eine art bin ich ein sehr geduldiger Mensch  ..aber ich denke hier hat sich Turbine etwas verkalkuliert.

Statt nur die "US-Spieler" zu versorgen mit ihrer Bandbreite kommen nun deutlich mehr EU Spieler dazu... 
Nun.. hoffen wir das beste dass wir bald alle unsere Patches ziehen können....

Das dumme ist, viele Spieler die inzwischen den Patch haben sollten auch auf keinen Fall versuchen sich stetig neu einzuloggen, denn dies zieht wieder die Bandbreite nach unten (siehe Hinweis von Sapience).
Sprich sollte jemand von euch den Patch bereits haben, geduldet euch und schaut auf Agras Server Status seite, wenn die Server freigegeben sind http://lux-hdro.de/serverstatus.php.
Somit helft ihr euch und die anderen (um so früher jeder den Patch hat, und diese Server entlastet sind... werden auch die Spielserver hochgefahren).


----------



## FarinHH (26. September 2011)

ein neuer Tweet:

lotro LOTRO  The Rise of Isengard is now LIVE! All game worlds are available. Enjoy the game! #*LOTRO* #*WHITEHAND* #*ISENGARD*

wenn ihr zu den glücklichen zählt, die den Patch schon ziehen konnten .... 
  https://twitter.com/#!/lotro/status/118389592297713664


----------



## Elrigh (26. September 2011)

> The Rise of Isengard is now LIVE! All game worlds are available. Enjoy the game!



Tja. Schon seltsam. Bei mir steht immer noch Verbindungsversuch fehlgeschlagen...


----------



## FarinHH (26. September 2011)

Laut Serverstatus, fahren die Server nach und nach hoch..

bitte geduldet euch noch 5 - 10 Minuten (wenn ihr den Patch habt) euch einzuloggen!

Viel Spass in Isengart !!!

Beste Grüsse

Farin


----------



## FarinHH (26. September 2011)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Tja. Schon seltsam. Bei mir steht immer noch Verbindungsversuch fehlgeschlagen...



Tja ich habe den Patch auch noch nicht *snüff*... Aber gut.. aber das hilft wiederum uns die den Patch noch nicht haben. Denn die Spieler die den Patch hatten, und stetig versucht hatten sich einzuloggen, haben unsere "Bandbreite" mitgeklaut. Nun werden
Ressourcen verfügbar.

Edit: Es werden erst die US Server hochgefahren, bisher sind nur 2 US Server oben, es dauert ca. 10-20 Minuten bis alle oben sind!

Edit2: Der erste Deutsche Server "Morthond" ist nun Online

Edit3: Anduin ist nun auch Online


----------



## FarinHH (26. September 2011)

Ein neuer Tweed:
*
The game servers are available, but heavy demand may lead to login queues and connection delays. We thank you for your patience.*


----------



## Naskanor (26. September 2011)

hm, ich steh allein in der 21. Halle. das hatte ic auch noch nie


----------



## FarinHH (26. September 2011)

Die ersten Spieler tummeln sich schon auf den Server und schreiten richtung Isengard.....
...nur leider ohne mich und dich sowie vielen anderen die bisher noch nicht Patchen konnten *snüff*


----------



## FarinHH (26. September 2011)

Naskanor schrieb:


> hm, ich steh allein in der 21. Halle. das hatte ic auch noch nie



Ja auf Anduin waren vor gut 2 Minuten nur knapp 5-10 Spieler online. 
Der grund ist, das ca. 70% der Spieler den Patch noch nicht ziehen konnten .

Genieße die Ruhe vor dem Sturm ^^.

Edit: Ich sehe du kommst von den Server "Maiar". Ist dieser auch Online? Lt. Serverabfrage ist dieser noch offline...


----------



## Ilumnia (26. September 2011)

Ich habe mitlerweile schon gepatcht, und hoffe das ich so langsam den loginbereich vorranschreite. Ist schon bekannt, von wo aus man am besten nach isengart, bzw das erste Gebiet kommt? Hatte in letzter Zeit leider keine Zeit mich zu informieren 

mfg Christoph


----------



## FarinHH (26. September 2011)

Neuer hoffnungsvoller Tweed:

*We'll continue to add additional patch servers to address the high demand. We appreciate your patience.*


----------



## FarinHH (26. September 2011)

Ilumnia schrieb:


> Ich habe mitlerweile schon gepatcht, und hoffe das ich so langsam den loginbereich vorranschreite. Ist schon bekannt, von wo aus man am besten nach isengart, bzw das erste Gebiet kommt? Hatte in letzter Zeit leider keine Zeit mich zu informieren
> 
> mfg Christoph



Leider nicht Christoph, aber Fega hat vorhin einen guten Link mit vielen Infos über Änderung etc. Isengarts gepostet: http://www.lotro.com...gemacht?lang=DE

Vielleicht findest du dort.. einen Hinweis .

Edit: Nun sind Morthond, Anduin und Gwaihir online.


----------



## Fraserclan (26. September 2011)

FarinHH schrieb:


> Leider nicht Christoph, aber Fega hat vorhin einen guten Link mit vielen Infos über Änderung etc. Isengarts gepostet: http://www.lotro.com...gemacht?lang=DE
> 
> Vielleicht findest du dort.. einen Hinweis .



Ich vermute mal in Endewaith einfach Richtung Süden reiten. Dort befindet sich meines Wissens der Eingang zum Dunland und ebenso beginnt die nächste EposQuest bei Nar. 

Gruß

Serverstatus? Klick


----------



## FarinHH (26. September 2011)

Noch eine Info von Sapience:

*We have been adjusting patch server capacity and adding additional patch servers all afternoon and will continue to do so as needed. As more and more players fully patch up and log in, the demand will drop and we will once again reallocate the servers back to their usual roles. Please be aware that this process may take some time. We appreciate your patience.*


----------



## FarinHH (26. September 2011)

Wieder ein Update von Sapience:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zitat von *Starrywisdom* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  No offense but every patch has had this issue so why wasn't the hardware already allocated?    _*
They were. The demand exceeded our expectations for even the additional resources, so we've added and continue to add more. *_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zitat von *InnerChild77* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Well at the very least we can read patch notes.....http://lorebook.lotro.com/wiki/Updat...gard,_Official
Didn't know they were going to put a population cap on the Moors....

_*There's actually been a cap for some time now. *_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zitat von *Divona.* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Thats odd. So those who patched but are waiting in line those who still need to patch? Its like closed cirle, we all slow down each other. I patched many many hours ago today but i see no chance to actually log in. Guess most have to wait for patchers to let others log into game, If thats the case, its very poorly implemented Sapience :/

_*Most MMOs do this. When you first launch the launcher it checks to verify that it is fully patched and the correct version. This requires a quick check of the patch server to do a version check. 
*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zitat von *Glumposneak* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  And as numerous others have said, it wasn't one day before launch, they changed the launch date and officially said so on these forums.    
_*Actually the official launch date remains September 27. Today is a bonus. The team worked very hard to get things into shape and ready so that the game would be available a day early. *_


----------



## Eldahan (26. September 2011)

So, jetzt muss ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden. Ich habe den Patch runtergeladen, ging sogar relativ zügig. Jetzt bekomme ich auf einmal eine Warnmeldung vom Windows Installer. Da heißt es: Auf den Windows Installer-Dienst konnte nicht zugegriffen werden. dies kann auftreten, wenn der Windows Installer nicht richtig installiert wurde.
Diese Meldung hatte ich vorher noch nie. Wenn ich die Meldung wegdrücke, komme ich zum ganz normalen Launcher, aber eine Verbindung kann nicht aufgebaut werden. Hängt das nun mit der Überlastung zusammen, oder habe ich ein Problem mit meinem System? Ich bin dankbar für Antworten

Beste Grüße

Eldahan


----------



## Knurrbauch (26. September 2011)

"Willkommen zu Isengart!" - Verbindungsversuch fehlgeschlagen. Ja nee. 'sklar.


----------



## Ilumnia (26. September 2011)

Weiß jemand, ob jemand streamt, habe schon die bekannten Portale abgeklappert, aber leider nichts gefunden


----------



## FarinHH (26. September 2011)

Eldahan schrieb:


> So, jetzt muss ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden. Ich habe den Patch runtergeladen, ging sogar relativ zügig. Jetzt bekomme ich auf einmal eine Warnmeldung vom Windows Installer. Da heißt es: Auf den Windows Installer-Dienst konnte nicht zugegriffen werden. dies kann auftreten, wenn der Windows Installer nicht richtig installiert wurde.
> Diese Meldung hatte ich vorher noch nie. Wenn ich die Meldung wegdrücke, komme ich zum ganz normalen Launcher, aber eine Verbindung kann nicht aufgebaut werden. Hängt das nun mit der Überlastung zusammen, oder habe ich ein Problem mit meinem System? Ich bin dankbar für Antworten
> 
> Beste Grüße
> ...



Abend,

Ich denke (wissen tue ich es nicht) das es mit der Überlastung zu tuen hat. 
Am besten morgen noch einmal probieren, sobald sich der Sturm gelegt hat .
Das gleich werde ich nun auch tuen und wünsche allen eine Gute Nacht und weiterhin gutes gelingen !!

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Ilumnia (26. September 2011)

FarinHH schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> Ich denke (wissen tue ich es nicht) das es mit der Überlastung zu tuen hat.
> Am besten morgen noch einmal probieren, sobald sich der Sturm gelegt hat .
> ...



Nacht und viel Spaß morgen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. September 2011)

Hat Turbine das Interesse an dem Addon irgendwie unterschätzt?

Irgendwie ist mir da der torrent-Stream, wie es Blizzard macht, sympatischer.

Aber man hat ja eh genug zeit, also irgendwann werd ich den Patch schon bekommen


----------



## Elrigh (26. September 2011)

Man solls nicht für möglich halten. War zwischen 21 und 21.30 weg vom Rechner, komm wieder: 50% Patchdownload. Im Moment aktualisiert er die Spieledateien. Es gibt Licht am Ende des Tunnels...


----------



## Computer-Suchti (26. September 2011)

glückwunsch 
ich las des teil jetzt schon ungefähr 4 stunden laufen und es tut sich kein bischen was


----------



## candyman1983 (26. September 2011)

hiho hat sich bei einem das problem mit dem verbindungsversuch Fehlgeschlagen schon gelößt? hab den launcher jetzt seid 14uhr an immer dasselbe komme nichmal auf den patch server rauf an den einstellungen kanns net liegen, wenn jemand noch rat weiß bitte um antwort.


----------



## Fraserclan (26. September 2011)

@Computer-Suchti Wie wärs mal mit Pc Neustart - bei mir hatte das geholften ;-)

@Candyman1983 Das ist kein Fehler, die Patch-Server sind immer noch überlastet.


----------



## candyman1983 (26. September 2011)

neustart client neu installation alles nix geholfen


----------



## Fraserclan (26. September 2011)

candyman1983 schrieb:


> neustart client neu installation alles nix geholfen



Wie gesagt es liegt mit großer Sicherheit nicht an deinem Pc, deiner Internetgeschwindigkeit oder sonst Etwas, sondern lediglich das mehrere Tausende von Menschen in diesem Moment unbedingt das Patch ziehen möchten.
Und übrigens, ich warte seit mehr als einer Stunde mich endlich ins Spiel einzuloggen, doch das ist leider ebenso erst Wenigen vorbehalten. Von daher mach dir nichts draus, würdest wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht reinkommen.


----------



## Elrigh (26. September 2011)

Also: Ich hab den Launcher heute Mittag offen gelassen und es hat sich über einen längeren Zeitraum nix getan. So gegen 19 Uhr hab ich mehrmals neu gestartet, das hat nichts gebracht. Danach hab ich ihn wieder offen gelassen.
So wie ich das sehe, gibt es keinen Trick, es ist einfach nur Glück.


----------



## Sheed (26. September 2011)

Server scheinen wieder Online zu sein, ich lade gerade den Patch.


----------



## Fraserclan (26. September 2011)

Neuster Tweed:

lotro LOTRO             We are experiencing exceptionally high demand. Players may encounter delays in patching and while logging into the game.


----------



## japsee (26. September 2011)

könnten vielleicht n paar leute in falschen hals bekommen, daher wünsch ich lieber einfach nur ne gute nacht und ich freu mich auf morgen  und euch viel spass schonmal


----------



## rebelknight (26. September 2011)

aje, wenn man sich schon die retailversion spart kann man doch wenigstens für genügend patchserver sorgen oder? ist ja nicht ihr erstes addon. 

naja, morgen wird alles besser


----------



## Elrigh (26. September 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll. Oder schreien. Mir ist nach allem zugleich.

Konnte einloggen, Waffelpunkte neu vergeben, nach Esteldin reisen um Gildenruf zu steigern, drei Quests machen (in Lhanuch) und sollte dann nach Süden reiten, wo die Reise eigentlich losgeht. Auf dem Weg dahin: Clientcrash.

Und wieder: Keine Verbindung möglich.

Egal. Was ich jetzt schon sagen kann ist ernüchternd: Ein Teil der NSCs spricht Englisch und als Questbelohnung gibts drei Ringe zur Auswahl die alle TbD heißen. Das verspricht nix Gutes....


----------



## Fifiel (26. September 2011)

Bei mir wird auch im Moment gepatcht. Geht auch sehr flott!
Also Leute abwarten und abwarten, ist echt nur Glück


----------



## japsee (26. September 2011)

lieeeber nich


----------



## Eldahan (26. September 2011)

Ich bin dann auch schon mal etwas weitergekommen. Nach meinen div. Fehlern, startete endlich der Launcher ich konnte mich anmelden auf den Gwaihir-Server, dann kamen zwei Endnutzter-Verträge, die ich beide bestätigte und dann schmierte der Lotro Client ab, da das Spiel auf meinem System nicht gefunden werden konnte. Da kann ich ja nur lachen, mal sehen was als nächstes kommt. Hoffentlich bleibt es weiter so lustig. Jetzt hab ich den Standardverbindungsfehler, den ja auch noch einige andere hier haben.

Beste Grüße (noch nicht aus Mittelerde)

Eldahan


----------



## japsee (26. September 2011)

ach leute "get a live" (hab scheinbar auch keins, sonst wär ich nich immernoch hier ) wird moin schon alles funzen?!


----------



## Ilumnia (26. September 2011)

Ebend, der eigentliche Release ist ja erst morgen, und so wird es dann wohl auch sein


----------



## Vetaro (27. September 2011)

Wisst ihr, wenn man mal von den unzahlen an Fehlern absieht, die HdRO alle anbietet um sich an ihnen zu erfreuen.

Dann sehe ich dne HdRO-Launcher als eines der besten tools überhaupt. Man macht ihn an, geht afk - und das ding refreshed automatisch so lange bis irgendwas passiert. Und dann macht der das.  Und wenn er an ein hindernis stößt, macht er genau da weiter wo er war, sobald er kann. 

Und man kann ihn nicht nur in die "ohne werbung, nur ladebalken"-größe minimieren, sondern sogar direkt komplett ausm sichtfeld. Und dann geht man einfach schlafen. Oder was anderes spielen.  Ich finde ihn super.

Und dass wir trotz vorwarnungen und jahrelanger erfahrung 4 seiten Posts haben die weitestgehend "irgendwie geht das noch nicht" haben spricht für mich über die menschliche natur.


EDIT: Das updaten selber geht ja lachhaft schnell. Ich schließ gerade noch  die buchquests ab die ich nicht hinter mir hatte.  Ein neues Spielfeature hab ich schon entdeckt: Während der client nicht auf meinem haupt-monitor ist, kann ich keine tasten drücken.



Ausserdem hier ein paar Arbeitsschritte beim Kauf der erweiterung über den shop, jeweils eine Seite pro > pfeil. Jede Seite lädt so schnell wie ne internetseite im jahr 2003:

Shop öfnen > geht nicht > nochmal öffnen > geht. > konto > inhalte > erweiterungen > "ihre sitzung ist abgelaufen, bitte shop neu öffnen"

Shop öffnen > suchfunktion versuchen. Suchfenster nicht anklickbar, kann nichts eintragen.

Brief mit "Neue erweiterung kennenlernen? Klick hier!" öffnen > produkt wird angezeigt. Will auf "kaufen klicken". Seite refreshed. "Es gibt aktuell keine inhalte die sie kaufen können". Seite refreshed, produkt wieder da.  > Sofortkauf > Wirklich? > Ja, wirklich > Ein fehler ist aufgetreten, bitte probieren sie es später wieder.

Isengard in den Warenkorb gelegt. > Warenkorb.  Shop lädt nicht mehr. > Warte fünf minuten. Shop weiterhin eine leere seite. > Shop geht plötzlich. Kaufen bitte! > Vielen Dank für ihren Einkauf.


----------



## Elrigh (27. September 2011)

Tja Vetaro, da kann ich Dir nicht zustimmen.

Der Launcher ist absolut nicht das beste Tool überhaupt. Denn wie sich gestern gezeigt hat, reichte es anscheinend eben nicht einfach aus, ihn anzumachen und afk zu gehen. Zumindest nicht bei Jedem. Tatsächlich gab es von offizieller Seite per Twitter sogar den Rat, den Launcher zu restarten.

Es wäre ein besseres Tool, wenn statt Verbindungsfehler im Launcher stehen würde: Patch-Server überlastet, bitte haben Sie Geduld. Oder gar - Gott bewahre - Warteschlange Platz: 1 982 829
Dann wüsste man zumindest: Aha, er kann zwar eine Verbindung herstellen, aber weil der Server überlastet ist, macht ers nicht. Steht da aber nur was von Verbindungsfehler weiß ich als Anwender ja überhaupt nicht, wo der Fehler liegt. Ists der Server? Stimmt was mit dem Launcher nicht? Oder mit meiner Internetverbindung?
Die Meldungen von Twitter her taten Ihr übriges. Patch-Server online? Wieso krieg ich dann keine Verbindung? Der Launcher steht ewig auf "Spiel-Daten werden überprüft" hängt er jetzt oder was?

Genau das sind dann die Fragen, für die Threads erstellt werden.

Ich komme hier nicht umhin den WOW-Launcher über den Lotro-Launcher zu erheben. Er ist moderner und schneller dank Peer-to-Peer, simpler dank Rot/Gelb/Grün Balken und komfortabler - man lädt einen Teil der Daten und kann spielen, der Rest wird während des Spiels langsam nachgeladen.


----------



## rebelknight (27. September 2011)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Ich komme hier nicht umhin den WOW-Launcher über den Lotro-Launcher zu erheben. Er ist moderner und schneller dank Peer-to-Peer, simpler dank Rot/Gelb/Grün Balken und komfortabler - man lädt einen Teil der Daten und kann spielen, der Rest wird während des Spiels langsam nachgeladen.



der blizzard downloader ist für leute mit schwächerer leitung ne absolute katastrophe. die downoadrate ist da geringer als bei jedem anderen.

und von dem langsamen nachladen nach einem update halte ich auch absolut nix. da warte ich lieber ne halbe stunde länger als dass das spiel ständig im geheimen irdenwas nachläd. zumal das bei leuten mit geringerer bandbreite sowieso wieder zu problemen führt


----------



## Churchak (27. September 2011)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Und dass wir trotz vorwarnungen und jahrelanger erfahrung 4 seiten Posts haben die weitestgehend "irgendwie geht das noch nicht" haben spricht für mich über die menschliche natur.


Gerade die Erfahrung aus den letzten Jahren in diversen MMOs zeigt einem doch deutlich auf,das Turbine immer noch so stümperhaft wie vor 5 Jahren an Sachen rangeht und die Verantwortlichen wohl recht lernresistent sind da man sich bei Turbine irgendwie an die MMO Steinzeit und die damaligen Patchgewohnheiten der Betreiber erinnert fühlt.
Und das die Probleme noch lange nicht behoben sind sieht man ja eben wieder wo man es dann geschaft hat Patch zu ziehn und 5 minuten später Disco hat und nun wieder in der Warteschlange ala Verbindung fehlgeschlagen hängt.
Naja man darf gespannt sein wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Set0 (27. September 2011)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Tja Vetaro, da kann ich Dir nicht zustimmen.



Wie die meisten hier in dem Bereich des Forums!


Mein Download läuft jetzt gerade an. Dachte mir schon, dass da gestern sicherlich nichts anständiges zustande gekommen wäre


----------



## Vetaro (27. September 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> Gerade die Erfahrung aus den letzten Jahren in diversen MMOs zeigt einem doch deutlich auf,das Turbine immer noch so stümperhaft wie vor 5 Jahren an Sachen rangeht und die Verantwortlichen wohl recht lernresistent sind da man sich bei Turbine irgendwie an die MMO Steinzeit und die damaligen Patchgewohnheiten der Betreiber erinnert fühlt.



Keine Frage. Zwischen 1 und 4 AM hab ich 'ne weile gespielt, und... Nun, es fällt mir echt schwer, etwas zu finden, was ich voll gut finden soll.

 Ich hab Buch 4 abgeschlossen. Die so gelobte Handlung sind da mal wieder (beim Höhepunkt des Bandes!) Busy work, bei der man vor allem hin und her rennt, dann eine Wall of Text mit den gähn-problemen von irgendwelchen typen die man nicht spannend findet weil man sie nicht kennt, und dann als höhepunkt ein Dungeon, der daraus besteht dass ich 4x den selben typen besiege, und dann 5x mehrere kleine typen. Beide haben keinerlei Taktik, nichts zu unterbrechen, keine Buffs, nichts zum ausweichen - ich hätte genausogut die übungspuppen behauen können.  Und dafür bekam ich dann ne Legendary Hose.

Ich mein ihr wisst alle selber, was an HdRO nicht so toll funktioniert - aber es ist so deutlich zu spüren dass ich das bedürftnis verspüre, es wirklich nochmal sagen zu müssen: Ausser dem Kleiderschrank fühlt sich alles einfach nicht so gut an wie es das könnte. Und auch nicht mit einem guten Grund, sondern es ist _einfach schlecht_. 

Immerhin:  Meine Klassen-Traits sind jetzt gefixed und sie sind nicht mehr so gigantisch hoch dass sie über den Bildschirmrand hinausragen und ich nicht mal sehen kann, _was sie eigentlich tun_.


----------



## rebelknight (27. September 2011)

du nimmst mir wieder meine ganze hoffnung. spiel schon länger kein lotro mehr und hab gehofft isengart bringt mich nochmal ein bischen zurück.


----------



## Vetaro (27. September 2011)

Sorry :<  Aber es wurden halt auch keine neuen features versprochen, nur mehr kram zum drin rumlaufen. Bisherige Questtypen sind "töte", "sammle" und "klicke auf winzige sachen am boden die du nur wegen der namensplaketten sehen kannst".
 Es kann ja sein, dass die neuen dungeons oder der raid voll cool werden - darauf spiel ich auch eigentlich hin. Aber erstmal gehts einfach nur so vorwärts.

 Immerhin: Es gibt nur noch 1 Typen, der alle Klassensets verkauft, und nichtmehr für jede klasse einen. Alle Teile sind für Vierte Zeichen zu haben, ausser Helm und Schultern die bestimmt im Raid droppen.  Diese 75er-sets haben auch schonmal +150 für einen primärwert drauf, d.H. wir kriegen _tatsächlich_ mal Rüstungen die besser sind als die aus Moria.


----------



## Telkir (27. September 2011)

Isengart ist leider, und das hat die Beta schon gezeigt, wirklich nur eine Werte-anheben-Erweiterung ohne Eigenständigkeit. Diese neue, offensichtlichere Item-Spirale überzeugt mich seit vielen Jahren in keinem MMORPG, ich möchte etwas erleben - Isengart schafft das nur bis 75, teils sehr langweilig, und anschließend ist Schluss.


----------



## Elrigh (27. September 2011)

Ihr alten Schwarzseher, Ihr. =Þ

Das Problem mit den Questen ist halt, dass jede Quest sich in ein Schema pressen lässt: Gehe, Hole, eskortiere, töte, sammle... Innovation gibts da kaum. Da muss man schon wie Rift oder GW2 auf Events zurück greifen und auch die lassen sich ins Schema pressen. Das ist kein Exklusivproblem von HdRO.

Ihr seht immer nur die schwachen Seiten. Klar - die fallen ja auch direkt ins Auge. Die schlechte Loka, Questbelohnungen mit Namen TbD, lange Questtexte, die viele nicht lesen wollen (ich genieß die, aber mit dem ersten Twink spring ich auch drüber hinweg). Für mich liegt der Reiz vor allem in der Atmosphäre und der Gestaltung der Welt und da hat man wieder einen Volltreffer gelandet. Zugegeben, Dunland ist etwas problematisch, weil es fast nur aus Schluchten besteht. Aber dafür wird man im Süden durch die Pforte von Rohan und Isengart selbst voll entschädigt.
Das ist die Starke Seite von HdRO. jetzt müssen nur noch die schwachen nachziehen.


----------



## Vetaro (27. September 2011)

Ich spiel halt n spiel, weil ich es spielen will - das ist so ähnlich wie mit der story (die ich auch erleben will, nicht auf nem questtext erzählt bekommen): Wenn die Landschaft für mein Gameplay letztendlich auch durch eine weisse fläche mit wänden ersetzt werden könnte,  dann ist sie mir ziemlich egal.  Zum vergleich: Bei Rayman oder Deus Ex könnteste das nicht. Einerseits interagierst du andauernd mit der umgebung (weil sie platformen/deckung darstellt)  und sie bietet auch versteckraum, weil zwischen den ganzen gegenständen auf den tischen z.B. items versteckt sind.

Und klar sieht die Landschaft schön aus - aber eben vor allem aus der distanz. Das Spiel scheint von landschaftsmalern designt worden zu sein,  die vergessen haben dass man irgendwann auch vor ort ist. Der Letzte Ort, den ich aus der Nähe wirklich schön fand, war Michelbinge. Der Ort wurde allerdings auch teilweise genutzt (versteckspiel). Das würde für mich schon als "Mit der Landschaft interagieren" gelten.


----------



## rebelknight (27. September 2011)

also ich erwarte keine innovationen beim questen. trotzdem kann man sich manchmal ein bischen mehr mühe geben.

wenn ich, wie bei lotro schon gehabt, zig quests hintereinander verschiedene teile eines ebers zu meinem npc bringen muss, ödet das an.

wobei es turbine ja auch anders kann. es gibt ja teilweise auch wirklich richtig schöne quests, trotz "töte das" und "hole dies" prinzip.


----------



## Vetaro (27. September 2011)

Und gerade storytelling.. Ich mein ich weiß nicht wie erfahren ihr da seid, aber selbst ich als Laie weiß: Man muss eine bindung zu figuren aufbauen. Dann erst interessiert man sich dafür was mit ihnen passiert. z.B. in Half Life 2 - du lernst Alyx kennen, wie sie dich rettet indem sie (offscreen) 5 Combine freihändig besiegt.  An anderen stellen repariert sie ein gerät, du steckst einen stecker rein und sie freut sich, dass sie es anscheinend geschafft hätte.  Als ihr unter der Stadt durch geht hilft sie indem sie zombies abschießt - aber nur du hast das licht, also kooperiert ihr heftigst.

Wenn Alyx was passiert, ist man um sie besorgt. Wenn sie wieder im Spiel auftaucht, freut man sich, weil sie  etwas beiträgt, oftmals gleichzeitig mit neuen Spielmechaniken und herausforderungen. Weil sie gleichzeitig ein fähiger partner ist, der einem beim spielen des spiels behilflich ist, aber keine unzerstörbare Maschine sondern fragil.


Wenn man nur an Düsterwald denkt, wo man dieses spezialteam aus elben kennenlernt, die mit ihren besonderen waffen und so. Und irgendwann in der mitte stirbt einer an random spider 3. Wart ihr da auch so betroffen wie ich? Nämlich... GAR NICHT?  Kein wunder, man hat mit den typen praktisch gar nichts zu tun gehabt ausser ein paar beliebigen textblöcken, und man hat gleichzeitig 5 charaktere oder so kennengelernt. Im letzten Band gehen mehrere Waldläufer auf verschiedene Weisen verloren. Es ist aber nicht nur schwer, sie zu unterscheiden weil sie alle  gleich aussehen, sondern auch weil sie alle spielerisch identisch sind. Wenn sie überhaupt mal eingreifen, sind das irgendwelche typen die mit Autohit mit draufhauen.

Aber, um kurz zum aktuellen zu kommen: Beim ersten Dorf der Dunländer lernt man eine frau kennen, die man von anderen rettet und mit ihr flieht. Für einen kurzen moment hat man den anfang von interesse an einem charakter. Bloß, dass sie dann ignoriert wird und man sich wieder irgendwelchen anderen typen zuwendet. Ich hoffe dass die nochmal vorkommt, denn die ist spannender als alle anderen Leute die ich bisher gesehen hab.


----------



## rebelknight (27. September 2011)

und irgendwann denkst du, "gib dieser frau doch endlich mal antwort!"
zumindest hab ich das gedacht! 



da erwartest du aber schon ganz schön viel. von lotro erwarte ich das gar nicht.

sowas erwarte ich aber von swtor. auch wenn es heißt keine innovationen, gleiches spielsystem, blabla, kann sowas das komplette spielerlebnis beeinflussen. 
dann ist es eben kein 0815 shooter oder 0815 mmo, obwohl das spielsystem das gleiche ist.


und düsterwald fand ich gar nicht so schlecht, also wenn man es jetzt nicht ganz so kritisch sieht.
die atmosphäre war da und ich konnte es am ende auch kaum erwarten mazog das maul zu stopfen


----------



## Vetaro (27. September 2011)

Das war auch nicht so sehr die erwartung sondern nur ein kontrast-beispiel. Es ist einfach nur...   wollte ich eine checkliste erstellen mit "sachen die man machen muss damit man in spielen möglichst wenige leute an der story interessiert", könnte ich sie vermutlich an HdRO anlehnen ohne viele punkte zu vergessen. Ganz viele ganz ähnliche charaktere mit denen man kaum zeit verbringt die kaum etwas machen und dann plötzlich sterben und dann soll uns das interessieren.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (27. September 2011)

Hab seit Anfang des Jahres nicht mehr gespielt, heute Isengart erstanden und es entstand auch sowas wie gewisse Vorfreude. Anscheinend zu unrecht ;_;
Naja ... Immer drank denken: Bald kommt Battlefield 3 Skyrim, bald kommt Skyrim, bald kommt Skyrim ...


----------



## Vetaro (27. September 2011)

Heyy, Eppi, da bisste!


----------



## EpicFailGuy (27. September 2011)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Heyy, Eppi, da bisste!



I never asked for this.
Du weißt ja wie das ist, HdRO holt einen immer wieder ein :3


----------



## Vetaro (28. September 2011)

Kurzer disclaimer: Möglicherweise ist meine stimmung nicht dem spiel an sich zuzuschreiben sondern dass ich jetzt win7x64 habe, daher viel, viel mehr arbeitsspeicher und mein pc endlich mal KLARKOMMT - und wir ausserdem vor wenigen stunden 5/7 Heroisch geschafft haben.

Aber ich hab jetzt  level 66 erreicht und muss sagen, die zweite hälfte des levels war viel angenehmer. Es gab einen gewissen flow, quests führen ineinander über und man hat nicht dieses "hol bitte 5 X ausm norden, 20 K ausm osten und aus  hobbingen hätt ich gerne 1 brot" sondern es ist viel gebündelt. Im Gegensatz zu Moria verlaufe ich mich nicht weil die karte eine akkurate repräsentation der spielwelt ist.  Dafür, dass es keine neuen features gibt, bin ich  wirklich recht zufrieden.

Ich hab den Story-Abschnitt von Trum Dreng beendet, und - das  finde ich UNFASSBAR GUT - als ich fertig war mit deren Storyline, war es wirklich zuende. Es gab nicht "toll dass du das gemacht hast, hier sind Fünf weitere sachen zu tun!" sondern das gefühl "du hast diesen Abschnitt jetzt wirklich geschafft".

Das schönste ist, die Buchquest sagte mir "mach in trum dreng quests solange du willst, dann geh zum nächsten kapitel". Ich hatte befürchtet, ich würde jetzt so lange die quests machen müssen, bis ich mich entscheide aufzuhören und das Buch weiterzumachen.  Dafür, dass das so gut zusammenpasst, bekommt die Erweiterung von mir +3


----------



## Knurrbauch (28. September 2011)

EpicFailGuy schrieb:


> [...] Bald kommt Battlefield 3 ...



Auch schon Beta-desillusioniert? 


Naja, muss aber schon sagen, dass das Update VOR dem Addon m. E. noch unspektakulärer war als die neue Buchquest. Klar, mit Wiedererkennungwert haben es die Figuren ab Enedwaith einfach grundsätzlich nicht. Vielleicht liegt das aber auch zum Teil daran, dass Turbine sich gewollt stark von den Filmen absetzen wollen und jetzt sozusagen die Nebenschauplätze aufgetischt werden, die Gandalf sozusagen während der Film weiterläuft in Eigenregie ohne weitere Erwähnung abklappert. Jedenfalls habe ich das Gefühl in Dunland recht stark, mal sehen was Isengart selbst zu bieten hat. Ich erwarte da ja seit dem Dev Diary schon etwas mehr, gerade von der Buchquest.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (28. September 2011)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Auch schon Beta-desillusioniert?


 
Eher Systemanforderungs-desillusioniert ;D

Ich habe dann gestern Nacht mit Isengart begonnen. Habe mich spontan für's Land der Hirsche entschieden, liest sich irgendwie einladender. Bin dann mit einem Verbündeten dorthin aufgebrochen und wir haben dann bis Level 66 gespielt. Ich fand es eigentlich recht ansprechend, die Quest gingen locker von der Hand und wie Vetaro schon kund tat, nach Abschluss der Quests bei der Hirschsippe konnte man sich ansatzweise selbst auf die Schulter klopfen.
Das Gebiet selber fand ich noch eher langweilig, die Musik wirkte ein wenig unpassend, da zu hektisch - hat man schon besser/schöner gesehen/gehört. Mal sehen was die Erweiterung noch so bringt, derzeit habe ich noch gemischte Gefühle. Aber so schön wie beim ersten HdRO-Charakter wird es wohl nie wieder werden ;_;
Übrigens ist die einzige Änderung, welche mir bei meinem Hauptmann aufgefallen ist, dass Verteidigung von Mittelerde nun keine Zeitbegrenzung mehr hat - danke Turbine, nun ist mein Buff-Zeichen obsolet.


----------



## Knurrbauch (28. September 2011)

EpicFailGuy schrieb:


> Eher Systemanforderungs-desillusioniert ;D
> 
> Ich habe dann gestern Nacht mit Isengart begonnen. Habe mich spontan für's Land der Hirsche entschieden, liest sich irgendwie einladender. Bin dann mit einem Verbündeten dorthin aufgebrochen und wir haben dann bis Level 66 gespielt. Ich fand es eigentlich recht ansprechend, die Quest gingen locker von der Hand und wie Vetaro schon kund tat, nach Abschluss der Quests bei der Hirschsippe konnte man sich ansatzweise selbst auf die Schulter klopfen.
> Das Gebiet selber fand ich noch eher langweilig, die Musik wirkte ein wenig unpassend, da zu hektisch - hat man schon besser/schöner gesehen/gehört. Mal sehen was die Erweiterung noch so bringt, derzeit habe ich noch gemischte Gefühle. Aber so schön wie beim ersten HdRO-Charakter wird es wohl nie wieder werden ;_;
> Übrigens ist die einzige Änderung, welche mir bei meinem Hauptmann aufgefallen ist, dass Verteidigung von Mittelerde nun keine Zeitbegrenzung mehr hat - danke Turbine, nun ist mein Buff-Zeichen obsolet.



Warte mal ab, bis du in den "Genuss" von BattleLog kommst... ;D

Die einzige Änderung am Wächter, die ich festgestellt habe, waren auch nur neue akustische Signale bei reaktiven Fähigkeiten z.B. - entweder bin ich blöd, oder hab zu lange Rift-Pause gemacht und merke den Unterscheid deshalb nicht mehr


----------



## Vetaro (28. September 2011)

Übrigens bin ich jetzt in den genuss der englischen spielversion gekommen, weil mein neues windows zufällig englisch ist. Und ich muss sagen: ich will nie nie wieder zurück. oh gott ist das gut.  Was Leute sagen klingt kultiviert und sinnvoll - und nicht als würd mich irgendwer auf der straße anmachen. 


Looter says, ''I'll make you regret pestering me. You'll get no words from me!''
Looter says, ''I am sorry! Yield -- I yield!'

vermutliche Übersetzung, die sicher nicht allzu falsch ist, weil die deutsche version sicherlich von 4 studenten gemacht wurde, die die infos in einem text file bekommen haben, ohne das spiel je sehen zu dürfen:

Plünderer sagt: "Du wist noch bereuen mich gestört zu haben, ich erzähle dir gar nichts!"
Plünderer sagt: "Es tut mir leid! ich gebe auf - Ich gebe auf!"


----------



## EpicFailGuy (28. September 2011)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Warte mal ab, bis du in den "Genuss" von BattleLog kommst... ;D
> 
> Die einzige Änderung am Wächter, die ich festgestellt habe, waren auch nur neue akustische Signale bei reaktiven Fähigkeiten z.B. - entweder bin ich blöd, oder hab zu lange Rift-Pause gemacht und merke den Unterscheid deshalb nicht mehr



Zum Glück muss mich BF3 nur 2 Wochen beschäftigen, dann brech ich auf nach Skyrim. Also mit im Zimmer einsperren und so ... 

Da muss ich übrigens zustimmen, einige Animationen sind beim HM auch geändert worden und mE sehen sie jetzt nicht mehr so imposant aus ... Naja, aber ist wahrscheinlich Ansichtssache.

@Vetaro
Da bin ich ziemlich neidisch, ich hör ja teilweise, Bug sei Dank, auch manchmal die englische Vertonung und sie klingt so schön britisch. Wenigstens gibt es keine asynchrone Lippenbewegungen, wie bei Deus Ex: HR so manch anderen Titeln.


----------



## Vetaro (28. September 2011)

Äh, die sprache is glaub ich über den launcher einstellbar. Der lädt dann nochmal n paar sprachdaten nach, aber das dauerte bei mir keine 15 minuten. Hier noch drei nicht miteinander verbundene Stellen mit schönem HdRO-Englisch.

''You helped me come into power, and you will be the first to feel my wrath!''

Flint Ironheart says, ''What are you rabble doing? Get back to your stations!''
Flint Ironheart says, ''Are you curs deaf?'

Gethin says, ''Tomos, we heard a commotion! Are you all right?''


----------



## EpicFailGuy (28. September 2011)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Äh, die sprache is glaub ich über den launcher einstellbar. Der lädt dann nochmal n paar sprachdaten nach, aber das dauerte bei mir keine 15 minuten. Hier noch drei nicht miteinander verbundene Stellen mit schönem HdRO-Englisch.
> 
> ''You helped me come into power, and you will be the first to feel my wrath!''
> 
> ...



FICK JA! Ist mir bisher noch nie aufgefallen, danke. Hach, bei solch Kleinigkeiten frohlockt mein Herz.


----------



## Apocalyptica (28. September 2011)

also entweder bin ich blind oder blöd ^^

gibt es keine patchnotes für das isengard-update? auf der offi-seite habe ich nix gefunden.


----------



## Vetaro (28. September 2011)

Patch Notes für Isengard.

*Content*
- There's, like, Dunland and a small speck of land that is supposed to be the beginning of Rohan.
- Also, Isengard with some dungeons below it that look like Moria.
- After leveling you progress right into the Raid with another Dragon you never heard about before.

*Class Updates*
- Everyone gets a free +3 somethingsomething buff for some abilities they actually use

*Miscellaneous*
- There is nothing else.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (28. September 2011)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Patch Notes für Isengard.
> 
> *Content*
> - There's, like, Dunland and a small speck of land that is supposed to be the beginning of Rohan.
> ...


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (29. September 2011)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Patch Notes für Isengard.
> 
> *Content*
> - There's, like, Dunland and a small speck of land that is supposed to be the beginning of Rohan.
> ...


Das ist nicht ganz vollständig:
*Shop
*- We have tons of new items to make you spend more points to reduce the amazing amount of grind you'll find in Dunland.


----------



## Churchak (29. September 2011)

Apocalyptica schrieb:


> also entweder bin ich blind oder blöd ^^
> 
> gibt es keine patchnotes für das isengard-update? auf der offi-seite habe ich nix gefunden.




[url="http://lorebook.lotro.com/wiki/Update_4,_Rise_of_Isengard,_Official_DE"]Hier bitte.
[/url]


----------



## Lethos (29. September 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> Hier bitte.




*Error:* Es ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Wir entschuldigen uns f&#65533;r die Unannehmlichkeit. 

Und das schon seit Dienstag.


----------



## Churchak (29. September 2011)

Na klasse eben schaut ich noch mal nach und er ging dann (wie im übrigen auch beim posten) nun geh ich eben übers lorebook rein und nun kommtder fehler auch bei mir ..... du bist schuld! ;P

Edit hab eben CCleaner über den Rechner laufen lassen,sprich Temps und Co gelöscht und nun funzt der Link bei mir wieder ganz normal und man kann sich die Patchnotizen,in Deutsch, zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## Vetaro (30. September 2011)

Ich sammle gerade übrigens schon content für 'n bisschen isengard-guiding.  Hier sind ein paar sachen die da gerade nicht reinpassen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

